# Thoughts on the intersection of symphonic music with Danish horror-core (hip-hop)...



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

*Deleted thread...*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Amazing. Where did you hear about this fellow?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Donny Brook said:


> When you click on the forum section entitled "Orchestral Music" there is a banner ad at the very top for "Frederick Magle - Symphonic Suite - Cantabile". I have a great deal of respect for contemporary classical music composers and did further research which lead to this -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederik_Magle


Does Magle have an interest in talkclassical? There's a link to his website at the bottom of this page.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

On the internet, it is very difficult to distinguish sarcasm from ignorance...................


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> On the internet, it is very difficult to distinguish sarcasm from ignorance...................


???????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

janxharris said:


> ???????????????????????


Magle owns Talk Classical. You've been around almost 9 years and you don't know? Otherwise I can't explain this reaction.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Donny Brook said:


> I think that may be the *other* Frederik Magle and thus you're mistaking one for the other.
> 
> The Frederik Magle that you're referring to is Frederik Reesen Magle (born 17 April 1977) the Danish composer, concert organist, and pianist and my post is in reference to the *other* Danish composer, concert organist, and pianist named Frederik Reesen Magle who only coincidentally was also born on 17 April 1977.


So the same person. Why are you making a joke DB?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Magle owns Talk Classical. You've been around almost 9 years and you don't know? Otherwise I can't explain this reaction.


I didn't know that specifically, no.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

janxharris said:


> Does Magle have an interest in talkclassical? There's a link to his website at the bottom of this page.


That was my first thought...I was shocked to see the site owner engaging in some shameless self promotion...glad to see that isn't the case


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2019)

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I've moved this thread to the non-classical area since it's primary focus is on non-classical music. Also please comment on the OP rather than each other.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

We interrupt this engaging intellectual discussion to bring you this witty and acerbic observation of it:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Thread closed for now.


----------

